# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  Stored Procedures and Functions در Mysql چیه ؟

## mdssoft

سلام به همگی.
بچه ها خیلی وقته می خوام بدونم Stored Procedures and Functions در Mysql چیه ؟
اگر ممکن هست با نمونه کد توضیح دهید.
ممنون

----------


## mrrajabi

سلام
مثل همون پروسجرهایی که تو sql هست شما میتونید تو mysql هم پروسجر تعریف کنید دیگه،البته ورژن های بالا بصورت شی گرا میتونید این کارو بکنید.

----------


## akram_raeespour

> سلام
> مثل همون پروسجرهایی که تو sql هست شما میتونید تو mysql هم پروسجر تعریف کنید دیگه،البته ورژن های بالا بصورت شی گرا میتونید این کارو بکنید.



سلام
یعنی سینتاکس اون عین sqlserver است؟

----------


## peyman1987

نخیر سینتکسش با SQL Server فرق میکنه یه نمونه ش میشه این :

DELIMITER $$
CREATE PROCEDURE MySelect(IN strName varchar(20))
BEGIN
         SELECT * FROM names WHERE strName=strName ORDER BY strName;
END$$
DELIMITER ;


فراخوانیش هم میشه :

CALL MySelect('ali');

----------


## akram_raeespour

من می خوام در مورد نوشتن stores procedure در mysql server اطلاعاتی کسب کنم شما منبع خوبی سراغ دارین روی اینترنت یا کتاب.

----------


## peyman1987

سایت خود MySQL بهترین منبعه. البته باید بگم استفاده از Stored Routine ها فقط از MySQL 5 به بعد ساپورت میشه.
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/st...rocedures.html

----------

